# What is he bred for?



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Subbing~


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

anyone? im more familiar with some racing lines but mostly cutting lines so i have no idea what im looking at lol!


----------



## LittleBayMare (Jun 2, 2014)

I see mostly Three Bars and Top Deck which are really good running lines. There's also a little Skipper W on the bottom. That's one of those lines that you either love them or hate them. Your guy is bred for speed and color.


----------

